# IPhone Software



## Graeme1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hello All,
Not too sure if I'm in the correct area here but here we go!
A friend is partially blind & he has an iPhone with VoiceOver, send him PDF files, but for some reason, it will not read them to him, any ideas please?
Thank you as always,
Graeme


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It may be due to the PDFs not being read correctly. I assume that he is using Viewer to read the PDFs? If so, try Adobe Acrobat Reader app and see if that helps.


----------



## Graeme1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you, I have downloaded, Adobe, I thought it was the reader, should I try Foxit or just search for Adobe Reader only?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Personally I would use Adobe but if Foxit is something you have used you can try that.

Also do you know what format these PDFs are? like PDF/A or PDF /UA?


----------



## Graeme1 (Jul 18, 2006)

.pdf
Thank you


----------



## Graeme1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hello,
How can I tell the format you mentioned please?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Usually by going to File > Properties in Adobe.


----------



## Graeme1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Couriant said:


> Usually by going to File > Properties in Adobe.


Thank you, PDF/A


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, PDF/A file is an archival PDF.

If you have Acrobat DC, you can Save as Other and then choose Adobe PDF File (.pdf) instead of PDF/A and see if that helps


----------

